# ЭНМГ и УЗДГ в Москве? Где сделать?



## Pomogite (21 Янв 2012)

Подскажите, пожалуйста где сделать ЭНМГ и УЗДГ, ну может быть еще РЭГ в Москве? Желательно в одной клинике.


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (21 Янв 2012)

Pomogite написал(а):


> Подскажите, пожалуйста где сделать ЭНМГ и УЗДГ, ну может быть еще РЭГ в Москве? Желательно в одной клинике.


 
имхо РЭГ не надо делать ни при каких обстоятельствах! независимот от того чем вы болеете!


----------

